

Demonoid was shut down by the Ukrainian police - quadrahelix
http://gizmodo.com/5932143/ukraine-officials-shut-down-demonoid-to-impress-the-us-government

======
stephengillie
Torrentfreak article on same topic:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4345463>

